# Bootmgr missing, no cd/dvd drive



## Wheresmydvd (Jul 5, 2011)

I spent the day looking for solutions to this but couldn't really find any. The relevant pc is my cousin's. It's an Acer AspireOne (KAV-10), and it has no cd or dvd drive, so I can't follow the usual recovery process for the bootmgr missing issue, at least not as far as I know.

I believe the computer used to be running Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bits version 6.1 English (US). I've tried every boot mode, as well as booting from lan (not sure I know how that's supposed to work). Now I'm using Linux (Mandriva) on a pendrive, but I couldn't really do much usefull with it besides mounting the windows partitions.

I'm not sure if this might be relevant, but before this happened this computer was only displaying the left half of the screen (with rest black). Then she took it to some guy who, I assume, made it even worse.

Anyway, I'd rather not have to wipe everything off, but if I'm out of options that'll have to do. So, yeah, that's about it, I appreciate any help I can get. She needs this kinda quick.

Oh, btw, I noticed there's a ghost7.gho file in the "second" partition. Is there an easy way to take a peek at it?

Again, thanks for the help and patience


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

The laptop may have a recovery partition, which can be used to restore the laptop to factory settings or (even better) allow you to access the command prompt.

So, from when the laptop first starts up it should say (in the POST screen, usually on bottom) something along the lines of "recovery" or something similar. It will tell you which button can be pressed to get to the laptops recovery menu. Then you can try to look around for either "recovery console" or "command prompt".

Then at the prompt type:
bootrec.exe /fixMBR

If the command prompt is not an available option then your next best choice might be a factory restore which will delete all data on the hard drive, but there are ways to back up data before hand.

I know that was a lot at once, so don't hesitate to ask any questions.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Wheresmydvd (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your help.

The only keys shown in the post are F2 for bios and F12 for changing the boot device. tried hitting every other F key (and all of them in combination with alt, ctrl and shift) and del and none do anything.

Is there any other way to access it? And I was thinking, that gho file I mentioned, could it be for system recovery? If so, could I use it "manually"? Obviously I don't have a floppy drive either.

And if I can't use the factory recovery, is there any other way?

Sorry for the myriad of questions


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what brand and model is it


----------



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

Pressing f8 continuely doesn't bring up boot options?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi alt and F10 on boot Acer Aspire System Recovery Partition


----------



## Wheresmydvd (Jul 5, 2011)

dai said:


> what brand and model is it


It's an Acer Aspire One. On the sticker at the back of it it says Acer Aspire One Series Model number KAV10.



Mike1215 said:


> Pressing f8 continuely doesn't bring up boot options?


No. If I keep it pressed all I get eventually are some beeps, but by then the "bootmgr is missing" message is already there.



joeten said:


> Hi alt and F10 on boot Acer Aspire System Recovery Partition


I tried it, but nothing happens. Went into the bios to see if I had to activate it. The thing is very minimal. The only thing that could possibly have anything to do with that was a D2DRecovery option, and it was already on. Also read through all that link and no method there works either, and it seems some people there had the same problem.

So, yeah, any way out of this without the in built recovery, or any way to force that to start?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You can put a windows 7 repair disk onto a usb flash drive follow the link below if you dont' have the repair disk form another windows 7 computer you can do it, use method two.

Installing Windows 7 System Recovery into USB Flash Drive | Raymond.CC Blog 

You will need to set the bios to boot from the usb flash drive first.

Then follow the the advice in this link to repair bootmgr.

Fixing "BOOTMGR is missing" Error While Trying to Boot Windows 7 or Vista - How-To Geek


----------



## Helpme07 (Oct 31, 2012)

It happened to my laptop to, ugh netbook practically. I don't know but I think I've compressed my C:/ hard disk, and the same also appears when I'm opening the computer, "*BootMgr is compressed ......*" It's just a netbook, I don't have CD/DVD's about what you're saying and I don't know what to do.
the brand is Sony Vaio E-Series, that's the only thing I know. GUYS PLEASE HELP.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We need the full model number Sony Vaio E xxxx something similar to that


----------



## Wheresmydvd (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, this is actually a pretty old thread. 

I'm sorry for not updating, I asked around a few forums and I knew I had forgotten about one.

Anyway, in case anyone looking for solutions to similar problems reads this, as far as I remember I had to remove the HD and use this thing to plug it into a computer. From there it's rather easy to backup, format and do a fresh install. 

I believe an external dvd-drive would have worked as well in order to format it (and seems like a sensible buy if you're stuck with a dvd-less netbook). That is, unless the bios is unable to boot from such drivers, but I think it should be able to since it could boot from a pendrive.

So, yeah, I guess this could be closed if no one else has anything to add/ask.

Again, thanks go for all the replies I got.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Closed


----------

